# Haciendo cargador solar para pspgo, psp, celulares, todo lo que utilice 5v XD (ayuda)



## sevamanga (Dic 4, 2010)

Hola Chico, como estan?

bueno les cuento que esta a punto de llegarme mi PSPGo y ya hace un tiempo que tengo las ganas de hacerme un cargador solar 
estoy pensando en esto

# celdas 0.5 V  400mA
R 13ohms

>| Diodo 

Regulador LM317T

#---R---#---- R ----- >| ----->| ----- pilas recargables ----regulador---- salida

segun ley de ohms, que no se si esta bien aplicada utilizare la resistencia para subir el voltaje de la celda a 5.3v luego los dos diodos que hacen caer el voltaje en 0.7 quedando un total 4.7V.
ahora use dos celdas pq quiero alcanzar los 800mA, eso lo logro conectandolas en paralelo??

bueno esa es como la idea, desde ya les pido perdon si he cometido alguna aberación, pero nose nada de electronica XD
esta bien eso, una vez mas muchas gracias.


----------



## sevamanga (Dic 6, 2010)

Chicos alguna ayuda????

esta bien lo que planteo o esta mal?


----------



## thenot (Dic 6, 2010)

sevamanga dijo:


> #---R---#---- R ----- >| ----->| ----- pilas recargables ----regulador---- salida
> 
> segun ley de ohms, que no se si esta bien aplicada utilizare la resistencia para subir el voltaje de la celda a 5.3v luego los dos diodos que hacen caer el voltaje en 0.7 quedando un total 4.7V.



Nunca habia escuchado que una resistencia fuese capaz de subir el voltaje  George Simon Ohm debe estar revolcandose en su tumba!!

Sabes usar algun simulador de circuitos??? paint??? (lo digo para que sea mas gráfico lo que expones)
Para que son las pilas?? para recargarlas?? para aportar corriente??

Saludos!!


----------



## sevamanga (Dic 6, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> Nunca habia escuchado que una resistencia fuese capaz de subir el voltaje  George Simon Ohm debe estar revolcandose en su tumba!!
> 
> Sabes usar algun simulador de circuitos??? paint??? (lo digo para que sea mas gráfico lo que expones)
> Para que son las pilas?? para recargarlas?? para aportar corriente??
> ...



lo siento XD exprese q no sabia nada de electronica, la idea de las pilas es que se recarguen, para despues poder cargar el artefacto sin necesidad de tener sol



esa es la idea
se puede elevar el voltaje de 0.5V a 5V que quiero en la salida??
puedo lograr los 800mA?

espero me puedan ayudar 
Bye


----------



## thenot (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola,
de 0,5 volts a 5 volts lo veo muy difícil, por lo que yo tengo conocimiento hay ci que suben el voltaje, pero a contar de 3 volts hacia arriba, así que estarías muy bajo aunque pusieras las celdas en serie (1 Volt) Mira Aqui.

Ahora poder cargar pilas con las celdas, no se, esta fuera de mis pocos conocimientos electrónicos, así que en eso no meto la cuchara.

Así que solo podría decirte que busques unas celdas de mayor voltaje, ya que con esas lo veo difícil poder hacer algo como lo que necesitas.

Saludos y si encuentro algo que te pueda servir te posteo, ahora si tienes alguna pregunta solo hazla 

--------

Como veo que eres de Chile (yo igual :3) te dejo esto:

http://www.masgreen.cl/Portal/index...product_id=26&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=61
http://www.barateli.cl/?mod=prod&cat=1&pd=0903
Aunque creo que tu quieres hacerlo, pero por si-acaso.


----------



## sevamanga (Dic 6, 2010)

dale muchas gracias 
las otras celdas que encontre son de 4.5V a 90mA, pero ahi el problema sería los ampers, se puede hacer algo con eso??


----------



## thenot (Dic 6, 2010)

Si tu consumo es de 800 mA no podrás hacer mucho, a menos que pongas varias de ellas en paralelo, e igual necesitaras aumentar ese voltaje cosa que te consumirá algunos mA mas. Así que con ello no lo veo viable tampoco.
Ve lo que edite en el mensaje anterior quizás te puede interesar.
Saludos!

-------------
A todo esto como dije anteriormente, no se nada de carga de pilas o baterías, así que quizás con alguna celda de estas se pueda cargar unas pilas y luego con estas cargar lo que necesitas. Abria que esperar que algún forista con conocimiento en esto pudiese aportar.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2010)

si no tienes muchos conocimientos de electronica es bueno porque asi significa que aprenderas, por principio no se puede crear energia de la nada, si tienes 0.5V a 800mA tienes W=VxA = 0.5x0.8= 0.4W si lo convirtieras en 5V tendrias una corriente de 80mA  que creo no te serviria de mucho, averigua de adquirir otras celdas de mayor voltaje y corriente, averigua sobre el sistema de carga de las baterias y conversores de cc-cc, y a aprender


----------



## sevamanga (Dic 7, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> si no tienes muchos conocimientos de electronica es bueno porque asi significa que aprenderas, por principio no se puede crear energia de la nada, si tienes 0.5V a 800mA tienes W=VxA = 0.5x0.8= 0.4W si lo convirtieras en 5V tendrias una corriente de 80mA  que creo no te serviria de mucho, averigua de adquirir otras celdas de mayor voltaje y corriente, averigua sobre el sistema de carga de las baterias y conversores de cc-cc, y a aprender



Dale compadre muchas gracias 
a aprender se ha dicho
bendecido


----------



## electrodin (Dic 8, 2010)

Sevamanga, que tal, mira hace un tiempo hice una linterna-cargador solar.
Pero utilice una celda solar de 7.5Vx100mA, para cargar 4 pilas recargables NimH de 1.2Vx800mA sin necesidad de convertidores dc-dc ni reguladores de carga(en sistemas solares hay que reducir al maximo las pérdidas).
aqui una foto si te interesa subo mas detalles del mismo.









aqui se puede ver el tipo de celda que usé.

saludos.


----------



## sevamanga (Dic 8, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> Sevamanga, que tal, mira hace un tiempo hice una linterna-cargador solar.
> Pero utilice una celda solar de 7.5Vx100mA, para cargar 4 pilas recargables NimH de 1.2Vx800mA sin necesidad de convertidores dc-dc ni reguladores de carga(en sistemas solares hay que reducir al maximo las pérdidas).
> aqui una foto si te interesa subo mas detalles del mismo.
> 
> ...




uuu!!! esta genial, ahi bajaste el voltaje para subir el amperaje para alcnzar los 800mA cierto???


me interesa mucho   muchas gracias


----------



## electrodin (Dic 9, 2010)

Aquí esta el diagrama con los detalles
espero te sirva de ayuda.

Características: al usar baterías de NiMh de 1.2V cada una (total=4.8V), y de 800mA
luego de una descarga total, me toma dos dias al sol para que vuelvan a estar a full carga.

no le llegué a poner el conector USB, porque lo proyecté principalmente para cargar mi cell, y como linterna. pero le voy a poner uno.

unas fotos mas para los detalles.
se puede ver que lo hice con un canal de aluminio, y tiras de acrilico, todo pegado con silicona


----------



## Meta (Dic 9, 2010)

Cuidado con las celdas que tienen plastico en el colector solar, en dos años se vuelven opacas y amarilals que poco atraviesa el Sol. Mejor son las de cristales.


----------



## sevamanga (Dic 9, 2010)

Chicos una duda alguen me pueda dar una luz de como pasar V a mA  es decir si tengo 2 celdas de 7 V a 80mA puedo de alguna forma subir el amperaje, en resumidas cuentas a mi me interesan los 5 V de salida pero a 500mA.

otra cosa con una celda de 80mA cargo una pila despues la pila me puede entregar los 500mA q yo necesito??



electrodin dijo:


> Aquí esta el diagrama con los detalles
> espero te sirva de ayuda.
> 
> Características: al usar baterías de NiMh de 1.2V cada una (total=4.8V), y de 800mA
> ...




muchas gracias compadre


----------



## road24 (Dic 9, 2010)

ok, no se mucho de electronica pero voy aprendiendo, 
bueno vamonos a pasos

si tu bateria dice X v a Y mA
significa que es una bateria que suministra un voltaje de x V con una corriente nominal 
de Y mA, aqui cabe aclarar que el circuito en si es el que demanda la corriente y ese valor nominal es que el rendimiento de la bateria y su desempeño seran optimos si no se le demanda mas corriente de esta,como ejemplo trata de cortocircuitar las terminales de una bateria 
veras que despues de unos pocos minutos al revisar el voltaje sera menor considerablemente , esto debido a que se le exigio corriente de mas a la bateria,
 asi pues regresando al tema si logras suministrarle 80 mA si cargara pero a una razon mayor en cuanto al tiempo ( corrijanme si me equivoco).
Otra cosa, la cuestion de la corriente en una celda fotovoltaica no se cual sea su principio, 
desconosco si su valor es constate o es nominal como toda fuente de voltaje o corriente.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 25, 2011)

una celda como esta me sirviria?? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-105484125-celdas-solares-36a-18w-cu-policristalinas-grado-a-6x3-_JM_


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 14, 2013)

Disculpen, una consulta.

Planeo hacer un cargador para mi celular Xperia S y diseñe este circuito, lo que si me falta es hacer que cuando la batería este al 100% cargada, el cargador se detenga. Tengo entendido que habría que poner un zener, este va en serie con la batería ?
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Dic 14, 2013)

En realidad sobra todo; con un regulador de 5V basta. El teléfono ya sabe cuando tiene que cortar, el teléfono ya lleva led o lo que sea para saber si va o no va. Ya es todo continua así que los condensadores sobran. La corriente no va "cuesta arriba" así que el diodo también sobra.

Si pones un regulador conmutado será mas eficiente.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> En realidad sobra todo; con un regulador de 5V basta. El teléfono ya sabe cuando tiene que cortar, el teléfono ya lleva led o lo que sea para saber si va o no va. Ya es todo continua así que los condensadores sobran. La corriente no va "cuesta arriba" así que el diodo también sobra.
> 
> Si pones un regulador conmutado será mas eficiente.



Jajaja es verdad, de que sobran componentes, sobran, pero hay cosas que no quiero eliminar por estas razones:
- El led lo pongo como señalizador general. El cargador lo puedo conectar a otros dispositivos y quiero que se vea cuando el panel este funcionando y cargando.
- Lo de los condensadores podría eliminarlos, pero siempre los pongo  . 
- El diodo si debo ponerlo. Me dijeron que los paneles solares tienen la irregularidad de cambiar su polaridad y el diodo me sirve para abrir el circuito por si llega a suceder eso. 

Gracias por la información del teléfono. ¿Incluso los mp3 y mp4 también saben cuando cortar  el suministro verdad? Eso sería todo. 

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2013)

Con el led sólo sabes que el panel da tensión, nada mas. Y pierdes su corriente que ya no puedes usar para cargar. En todo caso lo pondría sin el transistor ya que no aporta nada, con la resistencia vale.
El resto pues vale, no molestan. En el diodo se pierde un poco de tensión pero garantiza que el panel no absorbe corriente , aunque hay que mirar el datasheet del regulador ya que es probable que eso ya lo haga el regulador.


----------

